# How do you adjust / aim headlights on an 06 se-r?



## skrser (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello, 
My girlfriend bought a 2006 Sentra SE-R a few months back. The problem is her headlights are aimed way too low and she can barely see at night. I attempted to adjust them by turning what I thought were adjuster screws, but they did absolultely nothing. The owner's manual, of course, says to bring it to the dealer for this. My old Maxima had two adjuster screws per headlight, but these only appear to have one on each. Am I missing something or is there another one not so obviously there hiding? She should just bring it to the dealer as I'm sure they'd do it for free (after what she paid and some troubles they caused us), but her hours don't allow her to make it there while they're open.
Any help is greatly appreciated! She loves the car, just hates driving it at night because of this...


----------



## skrser (Jul 24, 2007)

nobody has done this or has any idea?


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

This should help you some. -->My SpecV / Headlight ?
There are small adjustment screws on top of the housing, one on each. I think there are ones for the left/right aiming. but I've never had to mess with that. Just the up and down screws.


----------

